# Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, Star Trek 3-Way SLI Gaming PC build



## MonsterMawd (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm back in the workshop with another build. This will be a liquid cooled 3-way 980 GTX gaming system for a friend. I'll post photos of the hardware as it arrives to me. The theme will be inspired by Star Trek. I'll be performing some case mods to the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Full tower case. I really like this case for it's features.







I'll be hardlining with 1/2" OD x 3/8" ID PETG tubing, Mnpctech offers 24" & 12" pre-cut tubes here, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-alp...ng/petg-tube-clear-bend-petg-tubing-mnpctech/






Mnpctech created a full view replacement window panel to show off the hardware in his Phanteks Enthoo Luxe case. It's CNC machined from 3/8" thick 100% cast acrylic.






Remove this Black factory case screw. You will replace it with the included Black Thumb screw included with the panel.






The bottom of the clear panel has groove that mounts over the lip of the Phanteks chassis.






The clear panel is mounted onto the chassis vertically, from the bottom first.






The clear panel includes this custom made lock washer. The raised portion of the washer must be positioned over the clear panel.






Use the included Black Thumb screw and lock washer to fasten in the clear panel.











I like the clean look of this Antec 380 front grill











The very 1st "Ph-antecs" case mod






Shrouding the Phanteks Luxe chassis is really easy....






Just make a cardboard template






Used my template to cut a piece of White opaque acrylic... everything took less than 30 mins... I will use adhesive backed velcro to attached the shroud, so it's easily removed.

Stay Tuned for more soon!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2015)

This build looks exciting, can't wait for more!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 19, 2015)

Will gave me license to adapt whichever Trek genre I wanted. I'm grabbing inspiration with a bit of the original series, cause I want to create an memorial plaque for Nimoy, and maybe the enterprise artwork from next gen, only because theres more higher quality artwork of the ship avail on the net. Next stage for this build was cutting a window in to chassis and shroud. This will be for viewing the Enterprise Warp Drive HD Activity meter. I used a Dremel with cutting wheel to make the first incision, then a Jigsaw with 18 TPI bi-metal cutting blade. The edges were filed before installing Black Edge trim u-channel on the chassis. I may place a Light Blue transparent window over the opening or leave it as is. 





















Black U-channel Rubber edge trim for finishing window or fan cut-outs, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...-window-rubber-trim-molding-cable-management/


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 20, 2015)

I mentioned starting another Star Trek theme project on Twitter and majority of responses suggested adding a Warp Drive. We already committed to using the Koolance RP-450X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir, so a Warp Drive theme Reservoir didn't make sense. (I promise making one if I ever do a 3rd Star Trek theme PC) My 1st Trek build was for Comic-Con and David Gerrold, I partnered with Mike Okuda, who designed sets for the Next Generation series. The PC case was based on Spock's Tricorder. This Warp Drive from Playmates will serve as our Power and Hard Drive activity meter. I got this set for a song on Craiglist


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh wow this is going to look great when it's done. Cant wait.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you for tuning in! Our 1st wave of parts has arrived. Here is our parts list from Koolance.com, I've linked everything below and waiting for Res and pumps.







1x
http://koolance.com/rp-452x2-dual-5-25in-reservoir-for-1-2-pmp-450-s-pumps

2x
http://koolance.com/pmp-450-pump-id-13mm-1-2in


1x Koolance 380i CPU Block
http://koolance.com/cpu-380i-processor-water-block






1x Koolance Drain Valve,
http://koolance.com/vlv-bl1x2-ball-valve

2x
http://koolance.com/nozzle-coupling-adapter-swiveling-male-male






1x Pair of 3-way SLI Bridge connectors for liquid cooling,
http://koolance.com/video-connecting-block-2-cards-cnt-vdb1







3x
http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-water-block-vid-nxttnx































3x 980 GTX Backplates,
http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-back-plate-acc-pltnxttnx


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 22, 2015)

Koolance makes great quality liquid components at a great price. This is 2nd build this year that utilized all Koolance's latest blocks and components. Everything installed nicely. Last night I created Star Trek style badges for the rear 140mm exhaust and front bezel grill while binge watching the Walking Dead. I want a brushed steel look for both of these.











Epoxied acrylic onto back of badges, to raise them off surface just a tad






120mm version Overkill fan ring from Ronnie Hara's "Game of Thrones" build. I've made 140mm version of the rear exhaust fan ion this build, PC Cooling Fan Grills, 80mm, 120mm, 140mm, 200mm, 230mm


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 22, 2015)

MonsterMawd said:


> The theme will be inspired by Star Trek.


Instant 10/10 for me. I don't even need to see the finished product. I loved Star Trek before J.J. Abrams ruined it. I love the attention to detail. Good work and I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for watching and commenting!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 24, 2015)

The Enterprise Warp Drive will serve as our HD activity meter. I've cut Darkside RGB light strip to fit inside. I've modified the drive's door with clear acrylic window to view PowerLED mounted inside.
















Removed top of HD/SSD bay. The Warp Drive will be attached to this for easy installation or removal.






Darkside RGB light kits, http://mnpctech.com/pc-led-lights/












Superbright 5mm LED mounted insode Warp Drive door for indicating Power On.











RGB light strip inside Warp Drive






More to come soon!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the support!! 

I will always TEST components before hardlining. Yesterday I tested the PMP 450/S Vario speed D5 pumps and Koolance RP-452X2 Dual Bay Res Rev 2.0. You can set this up for dual or single loops. I like using this set-up because it's very efficient and saves space inside a chassis this size.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 26, 2015)

Heres some examples I'm playing around with for paint and graphics. Spock's image may change. I want to mill a memorial plaque to place somewhere as well. Today I've been researching different ways to create illuminated LCARS screen that may go on this side or backside of chassis... Maybe as illuminated SSD cover..


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2015)

top one looks better


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice work so far, but I believe you can do better.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 28, 2015)

Great feedback, Thank you everyone!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 29, 2015)

Subbed for the Star Trek voyage.


t_ski said:


> top one looks better


+1, 
.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you, and I dig yr avatar too!

Will is using 9x SSDs in this build. I was thinking it would be fun to implement LCARS as SSD covers for some of them. Maybe as light box. Star Trek LCARS displays were created by using a large pieces of film, backlit by gel lights.  Turning individual lights on and off could give the appearance of animation, behind a static piece of film. I’ve read online that some people have had success is making them with Transparencies for Inkjet Printers. I’ve ordered some to experiment. 








Mike Okuda was responsible for designing the LCARS diagrams, as they’ve become known as Okudagrams.


----------



## Deleted member 41019 (Aug 30, 2015)

This is just so so awesome! Those fan covers with the badges are super!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2015)

Amazing!!! Subbed to see this through.


----------



## patrico (Aug 30, 2015)

nice one


----------



## toastem2004 (Aug 30, 2015)

Make it so!
also subbed


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you for watching and commenting!

Will loves his RAID array. 9x SSDs will require refining our mounting locations in the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, which shares same chassis Phanteks Enthoo Pro. Yesterday I modified the Phanteks factory 3.5" cage mounting base to a 2.5" cage with removable trays from a Supermicro S5 chassis. Using this cage will buy me 5 mounting locations (one on side) while clearing our Warp Core. After making all of the appropriate cuts, I scuffed the cage and base with Scotchbrite, applied SEM Self Etching White primer before applying Rustoleum Gloss White Enamel paint. Tentative plan for the remaining Five SSDs is to two mount two on backside of the Phanteks Luxe chassis and fabricate an illuminated shell for remaining three SSDs. This shell would have the LCARS display covers and be mounted behind the 5.25 bay with a window made in right access panel.

Steps in painting parts to match the White Phanteks Enthoo Luxe/Pro/Primo chassis.

1. Scotchbrite surface to promote adhesion for the paint. (Not necessary to remove factory paint)
2. Clear off surfaces with Tack Cloth
3. Apply SEM Self Etching White primer, allow cure for 30 minutes
4. Apply 5 coats in 5 min intervals of Rustoleum brand Gloss White Enamel paint from Home Depot
5. Allow Rustoelum paint to air dry cure for 24 hours before handling
6. (Optional) Apply Matte Clear coat finish to paint.


























Prepped surface of the Supermicro PC 2.5" Drive cage for custom White paint with Red Scotchbrite, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...buff-scuff-scotch/3m-scotchbrite-pads-en.html


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 2, 2015)

For anyone who already owns a White Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, Pro, or Primo who is doing their own case mods, the White aerosol paint that I used is Rust-Oleum's "Stops Rust" line of paints, Model # 7792830, 12 oz. Protective Enamel Gloss White Spray Paint.  It's very good match to the factory color. I do recommend applying 4 - 5 coats and topping it off with Enamel Clear to help protect the finish.

Rustoleum Product Page, https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll be trying out Prolimatech's "Ultra Sleek Vortex 12" 120 & 140mm fans. I'll do push/pull fan config on the front with low fin density 240 radiator. I'm still debating what I'll use for the top radiator. I've used their 120mm & 140mm Red Vortex fans in past builds and was pleased with their performance. 

Factory page with details specs on the 120/140s, http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/index.asp?itemid=11

Dimension: 120 x 120 x 15mm 
Bearing    Double Ball Bearing
Net Weight: 91g
Fan Speed: PWM 400 ~ 1300 RPM 
Noise Level: 7~17 dBA
Airflow: 56 CFM
Connector: 4 PIN PWM
Rated Voltage: 12 V
Rated Current: 0.12 Max. Amp
Input Power: 1.44 W
Input Current: 0.12 Max. Amp
MTBF: 100,000 h / 35℃ or 60,000 h / 60℃
Static Pressure: 0.9 mmH2O

120mm Ultra Sleek Vortex 12













140mm Ultra Sleek Vortex 14


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 14, 2015)

I received test sample sheet of printed vinyl wrap on Friday. The USS Enterprise will be cut out from the sheet, then applied over the Two tone painted Blue stripes, before the panel will be clear coated with Urethane clear. I did a test piece with a scrap Fractal Design side panel, to confirm the Black ink wouldn't react the urethane. The crease in the sheet was easily removed by re-applying the backing paper. The artwork has really tiny details, so this approach saves lots of time versus weeding out a stencil and being hand airbrushed.







Had inverted version made, just to see if I liked it instead of White over Black... still debating






TEST piece passed... (made sure Urethane clear wouldn't react to the Black ink)


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 21, 2015)

I've decided to keep the other side simple and just go with the LCARS style blue stripes. I'm going to relocate the Nimoy image to the Black top grill, so I can have planet Vulcan airbrushed in the background. I shared a peek of this case in my latest VLOG. I also share my 2nd version of the clear replacement side panel for Phanteks Enthoo Primo.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 28, 2015)

I debated in the workshop before cutting the sheet and decided the White ship matched the overall theme best. My friend, Brad Galvin has been a huge mentor in teaching me custom paint techniques. I spent Thursday in his paint shop masking off the templates for right side panel and PSU shroud. The Enterprise NC-1701 font was found online and we used Brad's Roland Vinyl plotter to cut everything. We colored matched the two tone Blue LCARS style color bars to my concept drawing. 
















The light Blue for the top LCARS color bar






NCC-1701 vinyl will be weeded after Navy Blue paint coat
















Next stage is applying the Enterprise decal, then clear coating the panels. The Enterprise decal saved a lot of time versus making a stencil to airbrush by hand. It was printed with UV ink, and requires an enamel clear coat to seal it first with 24 hr cure time, before you apply Automotive Urethane clear.


----------



## patrico (Sep 28, 2015)

she's going to look amazing    cant wait


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 29, 2015)

Thnk you for the post and compliment!

Here is the PSU shroud with Next Gen Enterprise artwork, and left side panel artwork finished.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 1, 2015)

I was excited to announce that Newegg has listed 25 of my Tristellar Cases this week










Applied clear coat to the right side panel and PSU shroud last night. Starting on the top grill artwork today!


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow cant wait to see it done.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you for the post!

Brad airbrushed Spock onto top grill of the Phanteks Luxe yesterday...and cursed at me the whole time about "50% of my canvas is missing"...
















8 or 16 BIT SPOCK?






a couple of Social Rejects with their fanboy shirts


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sweet a$$ air brush job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 2, 2015)

MonsterMawd said:


> a couple of Social Rejects with their fanboy shirts


I think that describes most of us here at TPU...
Tell Brad he didn't need the other half of his canvas, his work turned out great as is.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 4, 2015)

hahah, and I will do that!!

I'm betting some of you are Star Wars fans too?! I recruited Cheaps to design a limited handful of our Overkill machined aluminum fan grills in anticipation of "The Force Awakens"

http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-cooling-fans-grills-custom/overkill-pc-grills/


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 6, 2015)

Top panel and bezel, finished for the Phanteks Luxe. Nest step is wet sanding the clearcoat on the side panels this Thursday.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 9, 2015)

PSU chassis side shroud is finished.











I'll be adding darkside RGB LED kit with power invertor and remote to illuminate the top panel, http://mnpctech.com/pc-led-lights/rgb-colored-custom-gaming-pc-case-mod-light-package.html


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 10, 2015)

Did anyone else see The Martian this weekend? I'm calling it Ridley's Redemption for Prometheus 






Steps in painting Koolance Rp-452x2 Reservoir faceplate

1. Medium grit sand paper to promote adhesion on face. (Not necessary to remove anodized surface)
2. Clear off surfaces with Tack Cloth, and Tape Off inside portion of plate
3. Apply SEM Self Etching White primer, allow cure for 30 minutes 
4. Apply 5 coats in 5 min intervals of Rustoleum brand Gloss White Enamel paint from Home Depot
5. Allow Rustoelum Enamel paint to air dry cure for 24 hours before handling
6. (Optional) Apply Gloss Clear coat finish to paint (next step this weekend)






I use 3M 233+ auto body tape. Great adhesion, no glue residue











I used a small touch-up brush on portions that didn't get fully covered with the tape. 











Tomorrow I'll clear coat it.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 12, 2015)

RGB lighting installed in top panel. Very EASY and effective mod for accenting the "16 BIT Spock" airbrushed mural by Brad


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 19, 2015)

If you're interested in learning more about the case I'm modding, I posted a video review of it, 










Had few minutes to work on this project over the weekend. Received Koolance 90 fittings, got the Koolance dual res installed. Also, for anyone interested in the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tower, you can fit Darkside's 240/360 27.5mm slim radiators under the top cover. I'll try and remember to measure the total space under the cover when I return to the shop this week.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Apr 23, 2016)

Dixie the Beagle reminded me to apologize for long gap of progress with this Phanteks Luxe build. Will decided on different GPUs. We had to wait for Bitspower to release the VG-980TIZEX Acrylic (Clear) water blocks for Zotac's GeForce® GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme. As soon as I'm finished with Genome build for Computex, I can mount these blocks and finally get his loop installed.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2016)

I hate when it's not including the appurtenances...


----------



## MonsterMawd (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for waiting gang! Finished my Computex 2016 build obligations and back on this project, so yesterday I installed Bitspower's VG-980TIZEX VGA Block Acrylic (Clear) on the ZOTAC GTX980Ti AMP Extreme 6GB Video cards. I hope to start and finish the liquid loop layout this week.


----------



## MonsterMawd (May 27, 2016)

While working on the PETG water loop, I recorded and uploaded a quick guide on cutting & bending PETG tubing for your PC Water Cooling


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 24, 2016)

hey gang, I'm still alive, and the build is finally finished, I'll be taking and posting posting final pics this weekend


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 26, 2016)

I just need to add clear luxe panel next. I ordered a shipping crate from OriginPC, to save myself time. It includes foam and inner cardboard shell. Scale USS Enterprise was added to the photos for fun for mod zoo staffer, Graham


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 28, 2016)

Phanteks Luxe / Pro Clear panel is finished. I posted a video to illustrate how it mounts in the chassis. I'm still waiting for shipping crate, so I can start preparing the PC for shipment.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 6, 2016)

To save time, I got one of OriginPC's wood shipping crates. This designed created for their Millenniuum and Genesis full tower. OriginPC ships their custom PCs with liquid pre-installed. The crate includes the 2 piece cardboard carton, which makes lifting the PC out very easy. The carton top fastens to the base with removable plastic latches. It includes to and bottom black foam core, which works perfect with the Phanteks Luxe or Pro chassis. Top carton is extra accessories for the build.
































I decided to remove the cabinet handles I installed after determining they would likely crack the pine.


----------



## revin (Jul 6, 2016)

Absolutely freaking fantastic !!! This is a super work of art !! 
Love the Warp reactor chamber !!
The freehand painting on the grill,....breathtaking,.....speechless !!!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words Revin!


----------

